# Optical Forums > Ophthalmic Optics >  Semi-Finish Lens casting machines for CR39

## lens_man

Hi all,

I am intrested in starting a traditional lens casting unit for semi-finished CR39. I have heard of some companies like Opticast and Optical Dynamics but havent been sure as to how efficent their machines would be for casting big volumes of semi-finish lenses.

Can anyone help me in identifying where i can find traditional casting equipment suppliers?

----------


## xam20

I have the Optical Dynamics you can made up to 13-15 pair in a 8 hour day
is very good but you need somebody running the machine only,it takes about 40 min a pair

----------


## lens_man

Hi,

Thanks for your reply. I need to make around 500 pairs a day and thats why im not looking at the Optical Dynamics machine. 

What i need is a high volume traditional machine that can cast CR39

----------


## rbaker

> Hi all,
> 
> I am intrested in starting a traditional lens casting unit for semi-finished CR39. I have heard of some companies like Opticast and Optical Dynamics but havent been sure as to how efficent their machines would be for casting big volumes of semi-finish lenses.
> 
> Can anyone help me in identifying where i can find traditional casting equipment suppliers?


You might want to contact your local PPG supplier for assistance in setting up your production facility. You should be able to find all you need in-country avoiding import problems and ongoing support. As I assume that you are not an end user, I don't think that Opticast or Optical Dynamics offer a cost effective solution to your high volume needs.

----------


## lens_man

Dear Dick,

Thanks for your reply. Im based in India and we have 4 labs here doing around 500 pairs of RX CR 39 lenses from all our labs put together. Unfortunately we dont have a PPG material supplier here in India and getting info off the net has been very hard as far as machinery is concerned. We do have a Great Lakes monomer supplier who is willing to help us out with the complete process but they havent been able to help as far as machinery is concerned. 

Do you know of any machinery suppliers?

----------


## fjpod

Try usedlabs.com.  Barry.

----------


## lens_man

Thanks FJpod ive sent Barry an email hope he responds

----------


## readyslinks

Hello Lens man.
I happen to be in the same situation like you.
Have you got a source for the machines?
Please e-mail me back. readyslinks@yahoo.com

----------


## Don Gilman

By the time you buy molds, gaskets etc, and the spoilage, your better off buying SF lenses. There is a excellent high quality supplier in India called Techtran Polylens LTD. I don't think you could make them yourself for much less then they charge. Contact Bhanu Prakash and give him my name.

----------


## d_a_h_u_k

> By the time you buy molds, gaskets etc, and the spoilage, your better off buying SF lenses. There is a excellent high quality supplier in India called Techtran Polylens LTD. I don't think you could make them yourself for much less then they charge. Contact Bhanu Prakash and give him my name.


I'd have to agree with you on this one. It is quite difficult to do this yourself and you will probably work at least a year before you start to make it work for you. I would say the minimum investment you would need is roughly about $50k, and most people are going to struggle to import the (explosive) organic peroxides used as initiators into their countries. This means you need to find an alternative or learn to make the initiator yourself. 

On the other hand your material cost for a clear 1.56 S/F will be about  US$0.15 a lens, and once you get the hang of that you can expand to using more expensive and higher margin materials.

----------


## puneetbh

Hi Lensman,
Did you find your product? Please let me know as i am also interested in CR 39 lens casting in India.
Every information would be of much help to me. puneetbh@gmail.com

----------


## Chris Ryser

As far as I know yhere is no machines to mould CR39 as they take many hours of curing time .

You need the monomer and thye initiator.

Then you need the molds.

Then comes the curing oven which can be operated with heat or by a heated water bath.

Start by looking  at ---------->    http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CR-39 and then follow the links.

----------


## andrux

where i can find a lens castin machine...or a lens imjection mold
machine?????

----------


## Huixing

Hi, I think we can offer you the semi-finished lenses, we are manufactuer in china, all kinds of Semi-finished lenses, if you have any interesting, please contact us:info@huixingoptical.com

----------

